# Perinephric Hematoma



## bvarley15

Can anyone help me with the ICD-9 Code for a Perinephric Hematoma?


----------



## ajs

bvarley15 said:


> Can anyone help me with the ICD-9 Code for a Perinephric Hematoma?



Without more to go on I would go with 593.8 Other specified disorder of kidney and ureter.


----------



## TonyaMichelle

I would use code 866.01 (Injury to kidney without mention of open wound cavity  (hematoma without rupture of caspsule, represents the fifth digit).

The reason I would use this code is because in the ICD-9 code book,the note under Hematoma states : Hematomas are coded according to origin and the nature and site of the hematoma or the accompanying injury. Hematomas of unspecified origin are coded as injuries of the sites involved, except a) hematomas of the genital organs and b) hematomas of the eye. 

The heading  Hematoma also diirects you to contusiion (kidney) which would also direct you to code 866.01.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bvarley15

The confusion for me is that it isn't actually the kidney, it is the area surrounding the kidney.  Notes state that CT scan shows 5.8 cm hematoma anterior to the left kidney.


----------



## TonyaMichelle

This is information I found. It might help.

Perirenal Hematomas

Subcapsular and perinephric hematomas result from a number of traumatic (biopsy, lithotripsy, or blunt abdominal injury) and neoplastic (renal cell carcinoma or angiomyolipoma) causes [21]. The hematomas can gain access to the anterior and posterior interfascial planes via numerous bridging perinephric septa that consist of fibrous lamellae, which traverse the perirenal space (Fig. 7A,7B,7C). Conversely, these septa may be a conduit of hemorrhage or other rapidly accumulating fluid collections that recruit the interfascial planes and from there, spread into the perinephric space [12]. 

From this information, I believe that you may need to know where the hemorrhage is originating from. Hope this helped.


----------



## Tonyj

729.92; Nontraumatic hematoma of soft tissue


----------

